# Fish acting strange



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

My flowerhorn has been chasing my green terror around and she just keeps going up to swim by his side
and then he will stop and she will wiggle backwards into his face...and then they will swim around like crazy him chasing her and then they will slow down and she will get by his side and he willback into her or rub on her

What the crap are they doing??!!
and they are both refusing to eat their pellets


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

sounds like some flirting to me.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I think thats normal! Flowerhorns are really known for that attitude. Wait till you see them grow! They can be really too aggressive. Thats why in our country, we usually dont mix flowerhorn with other cichlids or even of their same kind unless for breeding. We use tank dividers in case they started to have aggressive attitudes. This is to protect their beautiful appearance that is really nice to look at when properly taken cared. :fish:

About problem eating pellets...If the water is good. yeah!!! that happens sometimes to them. It did happen to my flowerhorn before. I just gave him a variety of food. I gave him crush uncooked shrimps, worms, or even veggies like carrots and peas. Then, after a month i tried to feed pellets again and luckily he ate it. until now, hes on pellets. Just make sure, the pellets you're giving is for flowerhorn. some cichlids food are not compatible to flowerhorns. i think they prefer foods made for them...:lol:


----------

